# Starting a family and scared!



## Stephie (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi, I am new on here from today! I have an appointment this evening with my doctor to discuss trying for a baby and I have to say I am rather scared with all the risks etc related to myself and baby with having diabetes and also that I am 37 so my age is also a factor. I have read allsorts on the net, probably not wise!

Any advice or any "older mums" to be that can share any advice or experiences? Any good questions I should be asking when I go?

Many thanks 
Steph x


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 9, 2010)

know almost nothing about diabetes and pregnancy, but there are a few pregnant ladies here and new mums so I am sure they will be along soon.

Does your hospital have a pre-conception clinic? I know mine offer one and can offer advice and aim to optimise control before getting pregnant so might be worth finding out if your hospital does one.


----------



## rachelha (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Stephie

I am also type 1, 35 years old and currently 9 weeks pregnant.  Do they have a pre-pregnancy clinic at your hospital.  I went along to one for about a year before starting to try as my hba1c was up in the 8s.  It took us 6 months to then do the deed.  I was approved for a pump, but there are v long waiting lists in my area and due to my age I did not feel I could wait for the pump before starting to try (particularly as I only have 1 ovary so was worrying about that too).

I would try to not read too much on the net (if only I could practice what I preach) as you are lead to believe that you have no chance at all as an over 35 diabetic. 

What is your hba1c at the moment?  Feel free to PM any questions you dont want to post up on the board.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Nikki and Rachel! I am pretty sure there will be a pre-pregnancy clinic at our local hospital, these are all things I need to find out tonight.  My last HbA1c was 7.4 I think which is OK I think?!? Although its never good enough for the doctors! They should try it!

Im sure the doctors will advise to get my HbA1c lower before even trying.  There just seems to be so many risks, I know pregnany always carries risks to mothers who dont have diabetes and nothing is guaranteed unfortunately.

Congratulations Rachel on your pregancy! I hope it all goes welll!


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 9, 2010)

I should think they would want it nearer 6.5%. But if they do then they should be prepared to help you to get closer to achieving that. 
When i spoke to one of the diabetic doctors about getting pregnant she said that they would support my if I wanted to try as my control was good enough. She said they made it clear to patients if they didn't think it was the right time and therefore wouldn't support their decision.


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 9, 2010)

Not sure if it was clear, my team do support and look after people who become pregnant without an ideal A1c, don't leave them to fend for themselves! Just that they will tell people that they don't think it's a good idea.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Nikki. Im sure my Doctor/clinic would be exactly the same otherwise there are too many risks for all involved. I have my initial doctors appointment this evening so hopefully things will be a little clearer..!


----------



## rachelha (Feb 9, 2010)

Stephie said:


> Thanks Nikki and Rachel! I am pretty sure there will be a pre-pregnancy clinic at our local hospital, these are all things I need to find out tonight.  My last HbA1c was 7.4 I think which is OK I think?!? Although its never good enough for the doctors! They should try it!
> 
> Im sure the doctors will advise to get my HbA1c lower before even trying.  There just seems to be so many risks, I know pregnany always carries risks to mothers who dont have diabetes and nothing is guaranteed unfortunately.
> 
> Congratulations Rachel on your pregancy! I hope it all goes welll!



Stephie - my hba1c was 7.4 when I was given the go ahead.  I dont think this is what is quoted in the guidelines etc. but I am sure mine has gone down since I found out I was pregnant as there is no better motivation for keeping everything as under control as possible. 

You should ask them about folic acid too.  It is recommended that women with diabetes take a high dose of folic acid for about 3 months before getting pregnant if possible.


----------



## Chrissie (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Stephie

I'm Type 1 (i've been type 1 for 15yrs) i'm 30 & i'm about 8 weeks pregnant . I went to pre-preg clinic for about 6 months before getting pregnant. They wanted my HbA1C below 7, it was 7.2 when i first went to pre-preg clinic & 6.9 when i was given the green light to start trying (it's now 6.3) I was also prescribed 5mg folic acid daily which is a higher dose than non-diabetic.

Try not to read too much on the internet alot of it is so negative! & i managed to really upset myself with some of it. The risk factors are significantly reduced with good control.

If you've got any questions i might be able to help with just ask

Good luck with your appointment

Chrissie


----------



## Stephie (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi ladies! Thank you all for your positive responses! I have just got back from seeing my GP who has referred me to our local diabetes pre-pregnancy clinic.  I was right in thinking my last HbA1c was 7.4 in June 09, my next check up is in 2 weeks and I wouldnt imagine it to be very different.  

As most have said, the Dr did say 6.5 below would be recommended, she was very reassuring in that you read these articles that diabetics are at an increased risk of various abnormalities so I found myself worrying alot but the risk is only increased by 1-2% not 50-80% as my mind thought!  I do feel slightly more encouraged! The dr did mention the folic acid too plus other bits so Im will wait for my appointment to come through for the pre-preg clinic/

I will be staying off the internet apart from the site and diabetes UK site, I dont want to worry myself anymore!


Heres hoping! And congratulations to the new mums!!
Stephie x


----------



## Smit (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Stephie and others,
I am in the same boat as you Stephie, wanting to start a family but scared. I have been type 1 for 25 years this year, since i was 3. I have my first appointment at the pre preggers on Monday. Hoping for the news that we can start trying. My last HBA1C was 7.2. I have just completed the DAFNE course and hoping that will help bring my blood down. I'll let you know ho Monday goes.

Kisses x x


----------



## rachelha (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Stephie and Smait - let us know how your appointments go at the pre-preggers clinics.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Smait, hope your appointment went well today? Was it interesting? Do you get the green light!!? Im waiting for my appointment to come through but hopefully it shouldnt be too long.  I have a blood test tomorrow for my HbA1C so I will get that back next week at my annual review - good timing! x


----------



## tabbicles (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah it can be so unerving at first!
 I have just found out I am pregnant, I am 30.  I was pregant last year and unfortunately lost it (please dont let that scare you!)but was amazed at how my HBA1C came down. I strated off at 7.6 which was 'adequate'! My hospital saw me every 2 weeks to make sure I am taking the right insulin etc.....Definately force the issue about folic acid.  You need 5mg tablets rather than teh 400mg normally recommended.  A lot of GPs arent eductaed in diabetic women having a higher dose and just advise you tou take the normal recommended amount so I didnt get my prescription untillI was already pregnant as the diabtic clinic forced the issue!  I have it on repeat now and have been taking it ever since I lost th ebaby 5 months ago so I ahoul dhave plenty in my system!!


----------



## tabbicles (Feb 15, 2010)

ps good luck every body!!!


----------



## Smit (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi all,
Had appointmrnt today was crazy. Appointment was at 10.30, my Mum came with me as hubby couldn't get the morning off. We waited until 11.45 to be called through. A nurse asked me to give a urine sample and tested my blood pressure. I have started the DAFNE course for my diabetes and to be honest it's not going great. The nurse said i had high glucose in my urine and i siad i was on the dafne and didn't think it was working for me. She came back and told us the doc wouldn't see us today as i had just started dafne and that he didn't think i should be trying for a baby while trying this. As you can imagine i went mental demanded to speak to a doctor. I only went on Dafne as was advised it was better for pregancy. Eventually two really nice consultants came to see me. They wanted to know why i was on DAFNE when i already had good control. To cut a long story short they both thought i should go back to my own way of managing my diabetes and forget DAFNE, as it wasn't working well for me, i sort of agree. The doctor said why change something that doesn't need fixed. But going to try it for 2 more weeks and see how it goes. I have been diabetic 25 years and they are happy with an HBA1C of 7.2 to start trying. I'd like to tighten it up a bit. Was a crazy day. Never left hospital until 12.45. So be prepared to wait. 
Sorry for long post. Big rant needed. x x x
PS got prescription for folic acid x


----------



## rachelha (Feb 15, 2010)

Smit - rant away, that is what we are here for.

Sorry to hear your appointment was so frustrating.  I went on the DAFNE course myself in the summer to try to help get my levels down futher before ttc.  I found some bits of it useful but other parts just dont seem to work for me.  For example according to DAFNE you should not need to bolus for veg, lentils etc.  I know if I eat a bowl of lentil soup I need to have insulin for it.  Just try to use the bits of the course that were useful for you.  I also thought the DAFNE hypo treatment was a bit too much for me, and caused me to rebound too high.

My hba1c was 7.4 when we got the go ahead.  I know what you mean, even though they told me this was fine, when you read all the guidelines etc which quote lower figures you cant help worrying still.  I am sure when you do get pregnant your control will improve as there is no greater motivation for avoiding the biscuits than a little bean growing inside you.


----------



## Smit (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks rachelha,
I agree bits of the DAFNE were good. I never knew how much insulin to take to bring down high blood but i've found that useful. I am never in the target range for DAFNE, i'm either hypo or skyhigh and i don't like it. Last night i battled for an hour to get my blood above 3. Ended up eating a few biscuits as well as the apple juice and today was sky high. Was just glad to find a doctor who agreed it doesn't work for everyone. And he's right, i've managed this far doing it my way why change it. x


----------



## Chrissie (Feb 15, 2010)

Smit - sounds like you had a terrible appointment!  Hopefully things will get better from now! It's good to be able to have a rant with people who have been there too! I found the pre-preg appointments were frustrating, but at least they helped me tighten my control abit before i got pregnant, i'm sure you won't have to wait too long before getting the green light

Stephie - keep us posted on how you get on with your clinic appointment fingers crossed & good luck 

Tabbicles - Congratulations!!!  Keep us posted on how your getting on at least it explains why your readings were all over the place


----------



## Stephie (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Smit, ah what a shame your first appointment turned out the way it did, hopefully next time it will be better! I dont know alot about the DAFNE course but I have done an online carb course which alot it I knew but there were some helpful tips.  Im sure it works for some people but everyone is different. I was considering doing this course but to be honest I dont think I would benefit too much from it, having been diabetic for 16 years nearly and by HbA1Cs have never been too bad, never been above 8, for the past few years, its been 7.2-7.6. I think I have learned myself how my body reacts to certain foods and how much insulin I need.  Try not to worry too much about the course, if you HbA1C is 7.2 thats good overall and you obviously know what you are doing. 

Anyway, back to the pregnancy situation!! Thats great you have the go ahead and like the Doc said its probably alot to tackle, doing the DAFNE course and trying to conceive.  

I will keep you posted WHEN I get my appointment through ! I shall be watching the one born every minute tonight, not sure thats a good idea....! 
I watched it last week and found so interesting.

Sxxx


----------



## billie (Feb 16, 2010)

hello all. new to this . been reading your posts and we are all going through the same. ive been trying for 2 years to get my bloods down, doc told me under 7.5 and i could start trying. preconception and pump review on thurs, and hooray!!!! phoned up today for results, cos couldnt wait that extra 2 days and its 7.2% my last 3 months ago was 8%, i was getting peaks an hour after meals, and we decided it must be this keeping my hba1c up. well 2 months ago i got told to relax and make me number 1 , by my nurse, and that is what ive been doing. my partner been dishing up the dinner and arguing with our 4 year old to eat her dinner. so all in all things are looking up. been taking the 5mg of folic acid for over 4 months,( so i felt like i was getting that bit closer to having a baby.).  
anyway excitement over and phoned hubby crying, to which he thought something had happened to our daughter. ive been obsessed with my bgs for soooo long now. and now got to wait till thurs. im hoping they dont say. oooh no theyll have to be under 7- as i read on another thread on here. ill be sooo gutted. well my rant over today. good luck toyou all. been pumping for 2 years, and feel better for it, . to all you pre conception, relax and make yourselves no 1.


----------

